# AudioTreiber für Onboardsoundkarte



## alixander (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab nun mal Linux 9.1 auf meinem Pc (der schon etwas älter ist). Nun hab ich folgendes Problem: Es ist kein Sound da! Wo bekomme ich Treiber für meine Onboardsoundkarte?
Mein Mainboard ist von Elitegroup und heißt P6BAT -A.
Hoffentlich kann einer von Euch damit was anfangen. Bis dann leute


----------



## Sinac (22. Mai 2004)

Erstens: Es gibt kein Linux 9.1 ! Linux ist grade in der Version 2.6.5 stable verfügbar.

Den Treiber bzw. das Kernelmodul für deine Soundkarte findest du vielleicht unter
"modconf", falls das nicht so ist musst du wohl deinen Kernel neu kompilieren und zwar mit dem Modul drinne. Ich denke für dein Board sollte auf jeden Fall ein Modul zu kriegen sein, ansonsten probiers mal mit ALSA...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## alixander (22. Mai 2004)

Sorry das ich mich falsch aus gedrückt habe, ich meinte eigentlich das ich Linux von Suse hab und das heißt 9.1


----------

